# Random violent thoughts.



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

A few times a day, for years and years, my mind wanders and finds itself briefly to be in violent places. Episodes normally last for just shy of a second and sometimes I fall into the image thus it lasting for two or three seconds. Examples of such thoughts pertain to violence towards other living beings, mechanical collisions (car crashes, plane crashes), and physical damage to my body. Some triggers include wielding items such as steak knifes, power tools, or glassware. Also triggers could come from random thoughts of past events when pain was present by say remembering an embarrassing moment. 

Does anyone know what this condition's name is? I would like to learn more about the causes.


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't, but I suffer from the same thing. It's the oddest thing!


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Its another form of OCD, Pure O. I have the same thing.

Edit:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purely_Obsessional_OCD


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the link, that's what I was looking for.

However, none of the explanations listed for common theme potential reasons are present in my case. odd. Also, i don't find these thoughts particularly shocking the least bit, more like just a _normal _everyday thing. As in, I don't ask myself "is that really me" or those other introspective questions stated in the wiki.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Ah. I read somewhere that every person has those types of thoughts. The difference is that they can block it out and negate it as just that, a crazy thought. With Pure O though, you actually ask yourself, "is this me that is this sick person thinking all these things?". Yea I thought you meant that you were questioning it and it was becoming a burden. If thats not the case, then its normal for those thoughts to pass in through your mind from time to time.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes, I'll be doing something and out of nowhere I just want to hit something or kill myself. Literally out of nowhere, won't even be thinking about how my life sucks or anything. Just want to pick up a knife and slash my wrists. Usually happens at least once a day maximum like 4 times a day.


----------



## Ixoz (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, occasionally when I'm in a bad mood and I'm thinking about really anxious events in my life, I will want a weapon, and I will have violent flashes in my mind, of myself attacking the people that made me anxious. Holding a knife actually makes the thoughts go away, oddly enough. It tends to happen late at night, often when I'm trying to sleep, or when I wake up in the middle of the night. Holding a knife and pacing helps to calm me down. Usually my violent thoughts are directed outwards to other people, and not inwards to myself.

I guess, on some level, I perceive the worst times in my life, and the people who made me anxious, as a threat, so holding a knife makes me feel more prepared to deal with them. It's really just symbolic and a trick of the mind, but it's comforting.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

hickorysmoked said:


> Ah. I read somewhere that every person has those types of thoughts.


My assumption on that is it would of come up in some way in conversation. I never hear anyone ever talk about random violent thoughts.

Thanks for the posts everyone.


----------



## cherry87 (Nov 8, 2010)

i think bad things such as killing someone if the law didnt exist,i would kill 3 people who did me wrong badly.
I also think of suicide alot but i guess its a stage we all go thru.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Propaganda said:


> My assumption on that is it would of come up in some way in conversation. I never hear anyone ever talk about random violent thoughts.
> 
> Thanks for the posts everyone.


Nah man. If you were "normal" and didnt have social anxiety and what not. Would you want anyone knowing that a minute thought ran through your mind to stab the person standing behind you? People bury that way deep because they wouldn't want to look like a maniac. 
Read the first response. Its not where I read it initially, but it basically says the same thing.
http://forums.psychcentral.com/archive/index.php/t-11919.html


----------



## Eric83 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had times where I would imagine beating up a random person because I'm jealous of their sociability. I eventually snap out of it once I remember that fighting is just a cycle of proving who is on top and intimidating others because of your insecurities. All those tough thugs you hear about in the ghettos, there just scared children.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

THEuTASTEsOFeINKd said:


> Sometimes, I'll be doing something and out of nowhere I just want to hit something or kill myself. Literally out of nowhere, won't even be thinking about how my life sucks or anything. Just want to pick up a knife and slash my wrists. Usually happens at least once a day maximum like 4 times a day.


Have you ever spoken to someone about this?


----------

